# Heat Transfer Neck/Size Labels



## jayell (Dec 1, 2011)

I am planning on using small heat-pressed neck/size labels inside the t-shirts.

Has anyone else used this method or had any trouble with it?

I really don't see any problems...I figure I would print the labels & heat press them to the inside of the shirts....

Just wondering if anyone had any issues with it if they used them...itchy...peeling off or anything like that?


----------



## Smerz (Jun 24, 2010)

I was thinking about doing the same thing. My printer charges me to do this and Im thinking about doing it myself to save a few bucks. I dont know what is the best paper to use on lights and darks.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Why not use plastisol transfers....

Tagless Labels | Tagless Label Heat Transfers


----------



## Smerz (Jun 24, 2010)

royster13 said:


> Why not use plastisol transfers....
> 
> Tagless Labels | Tagless Label Heat Transfers


 
Can I print different colors on them? What type of printer do I need?


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

Smerz said:


> Can I print different colors on them? What type of printer do I need?


You could print any plastisol ink you desire. But however you can only get these by using the screen printing method; which has a learning curve, and can have expensive start up costs; but could save you a lot of money in the long run.

You might consider buying one of these:
Table Top Silver Screen Printing Silk Screening Presses


----------

